# Baby Sullys



## Fungooli (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, was checking the incubator to see how clutch one was doing as they're a couple weeks late according to my calculations when I checked out clutch 2 in the other window which are still a couple weeks from hatching. Got 5 walking around in their new home, some eating already and at least another 6-7 still busting out of their shells in the incubator. My first babies, pretty cool! Bad part is, now that I have a better feel for what's going on, I think clutch 1 that I found by accident, at least a couple months, maybe more, after they were laid, may be a washout but I'll keep them going.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats cool congratulations on your new little ones .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't forget to remove them from the vermiculite. And keep those babies hydrated so they have good system (liver and kidneys) development. Here is an excellent thread to read: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-50968.html : )


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 14, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Don't forget to remove them from the vermiculite. And keep those babies hydrated so they have good system (liver and kidneys) development. Here is an excellent thread to read: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-50968.html : )



Thanks Tom and Be Be. Probably wouldn't have gotten to this stage without Tom's reads. Got them right out of the vermiculite soon as they left the egg. Put them in a tank on a warm wet paper towel and one was trying to eat it, switching to cloth as we speak. I have the towel laying on damp peat moss with some of the moss exposed. Just grabbed my heat rock from the garage so I can turn off the sun lamp. Think I'm gonna give them a quick spray first. 2 more are just about out of the eggs. Can only see 2 out of 16 that haven't started pipping yet and the babies are super active and checking out the greens and turtle chow.


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 15, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Thats cool congratulations on your new little ones .



Thanks Mike, had you as Tom.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

A heat rock?


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> A heat rock?



An electric ceramic rock that throws off heat so I can turn their bright sun lamp off at night.


For those keeping score, 13 in the tank doing great, 1 pipping, one holding out, and one that very likely may be a dud. The dud has a small hole or window up top, has some weight but all I can see through the hole is white.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you have it so you can control the heat? Some of those heat rocks get really hot and have in the past even burned reptiles.

... and when do we get to see pictures?


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Do you have it so you can control the heat? Some of those heat rocks get really hot and have in the past even burned reptiles.
> 
> ... and when do we get to see pictures?



I keep checking it with one of those temp guns, hottest it reached was about 107 which was just warm by my touch. I'll keep an eye on it. Have some cool pics and vids. I'll see if I can remember how to post them here again.







Here's half of them with Mama looking on. Trying to upload real short vid that shows more.




Fungooli said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have it so you can control the heat? Some of those heat rocks get really hot and have in the past even burned reptiles.
> ...





View My Video

I have some better videos on my phone but it keeps telling me they're too long to mail. I have them eating, climbing, going in and out of their house etc.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

Wait... did I see a split scute just at the last second of the clip? I love splits! Can you take a picture of him for me, please.  The picture with Mom was cute.


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 17, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Wait... did I see a split scute just at the last second of the clip? I love splits! Can you take a picture of him for me, please.  The picture with Mom was cute.



I know of 2 splits, may be 3. #14 out of the oven.


Here ya go Jacqui, just 2.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh sweet! I really like the one on the left. I just have such a weakness or is it a soft spot for these special guys. I think I need to change my "specialty" to split scutes with the fact I buy so many of them.  Thank you so much for posting the pictures!!


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 17, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Oh sweet! I really like the one on the left. I just have such a weakness or is it a soft spot for these special guys. I think I need to change my "specialty" to split scutes with the fact I buy so many of them.  Thank you so much for posting the pictures!!



You're welcome Jacqui, I'll probably end up keeping that guy on the left.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

Fungooli said:


> I'll probably end up keeping that guy on the left.



Sounds like a great plan!!


----------



## Fungooli (Nov 17, 2013)

Well #16 with the window up top that I thought was a dud is starting to pip. Looks like we just might be 16 for 16.....100%


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

Fungooli said:


> Well #16 with the window up top that I thought was a dud is starting to pip. Looks like we just might be 16 for 16.....100%



Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Fungooli (Dec 10, 2013)

Was out of town for a week or so and had my well schooled neighbor watching over the kids. My last egg #16 hatched out on Thanksgiving, the day before I left, another split Jaqui, and all are eating, growing, had to make the door in their hut a little bigger, and doing great. Have to thank Tom and all the good people here at the forum as without your help, I doubt if this would have ever happened. Thanx again and have a good Holiday all!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh come on, not fair teasing me that there is a split and then not showing it!!!


----------

